
Responding to Covid-19 - janvdberg
https://blog.ycombinator.com/responding-to-covid-19/
======
ollerac
This is a great idea. What about also funding companies that will help the
economy regain its footing in the coming months/years? Covid-19 will
drastically impact even the people who never catch it.

------
webmaven
Is YC Summer 2020 still expected to be "in person" and require relocating to
the San Francisco Bay Area?

~~~
dang
Last I heard, that hadn't been decided yet.

------
Glosster
Great initiative, thank you!

